# Blood and Sperm tests done..lap and dye done..all normal..soo erm whats next?



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

Hi everyone.

Im due my follow up appointment after my lap and dye test on 10th jan 2012 and im wondering what is going to happen next.

Me and DF have had all the tests done which have come back normal...so i guess we are 'unexplained'. The lap and dye showed no blocks or anything wrong.....and i have done opk which has shown i am ovulating.

Would be interested to know if anyone else is in the same situation and what you were offered next. I think  it would be pointless to take clomid if im already ovulating which could do more harm than good. 

would the next step be IUI 

any info would be great...it seems ages away until my appointment...just wait wait wait all the time!!

Anyways happy new years to all i hope 2012 have our little dreams come true

xxx


----------



## JoNapier

Hi,

Sounds like you are in a similar situation as we are. After three years of trying and all tests coming back fine, we have been put down as "unexplained" and are due to start IVF later this month.

I think we are a bit older than you though, I'm 39 now, so my consultant said to go straight to that, I'd imagine that they would considider other alternatives for you first.

It all does just feel like waiting though doesn't it? test results, appointments etc. my next one is the 19th. 

Good luck, fingers crossed that 2012 is a good year.

XX


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

Hi Jo thanks for your reply  

its frustrating being 'unexplained' because although its great theres nothing wrong...but theres nothing to 'fix' so you wonder why your not getting pg?  

i cant see us being offered ivf straight away, im hoping we might be offered IUI. as im a little concerened about taking clomid if i might be ovulating alright as iv read it can actually stop you ovulating!! 

best of luck to you with your appointment i hope ivf works for you

happy new years lets hope 2012 is the year for us!!

xxxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi

You are in a similar situation to us. In 2008 we had a hysteroscopy, bloods, sti tests & SA & was told there's nothing wrong. Just relax & keep trying! Last yr I went back & demanded they help us. We had lap & dye, I gave so many blood samples I think I supplied the whole hospital!!! Another SA & bloods for DH too. We also have unexplained infertility. The consultant said he would refer us straight for ivf due to the amount if time we'd been trying (since may 2005) but I requested clomid 1st & he gave us 4 mnths then we go for ivf if still ttc. We're also having acupuncture which is good (but expensive!) The consultant also said iui would be the 1st step after clomid but it's not funded in our area so we can't have it on nhs

Good luck with your test next week xx


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

Hi keldan

thats crazy ttc since 2005!! thats scary to think that nothing is wrong and trying for so long. 
I really do hate it when people say relax...eat healthy...stop drinking and smoking. ...If thats what is stoping women getting pg then why are there druggies and alcoholics out there who get pregnant!!

Just today i saw a heavily pg girl smoking...really had to stop myself from punching her!!

It would be good if they suggest IUI to us but i dont know what were intitalled to. 

all the best 
baby dust to all
xxx


----------



## ArmyWife

> Just today i saw a heavily pg girl smoking...really had to stop myself from punching her!!


 *That made me chuckle! *

I also fall into the category of 'unexplained'. And like you, I'm not sure what comes next. I do know that I am limited for time (I'm 41 this month!) but I am so confused. My next appt with FS is not until 28 Feb.

It was our FS who advised me to waste no time - every month counts because of my age - and then she makes me wait 2 months to see her! Oh the irony!


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

HAHA armywife!! ...well had to be said...how selfish can one be!?! we would all be so grateful to be in her situation and wouldnt do anyhting to harm the little one growing in us like smoking!! really makes my blood boil!!

I really hope things get going for you...it is frustrating all the waiting...especially when time isnt on your side!.
I guess being 21 i have got the time but my DF being 31 he hasnt got as much which is why to us time isnt on our side as such. 

got my appointment tomorrow...i have loads of questions!!   hopefully the right suggestions will be made!! 

I will be pg by the end of 2012!! im determined lol 

baby dust to all 
xXx


----------



## ArmyWife

Pregnant by end of 2012?  Now, that's the best New Year's Resolution I've heard thus far!  And I hope you are  

Good luck with your appt.  My advice is to take a pen and paper.  And pre-write some of your questions.  I forgot to ask the things I wanted to, simply because it was a case of information overload. 

Liesa x


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

I have to be positive...and if im not....i think we will just get another dog lol   

iv got my questions ready and waiting...iv got a night shift tonight and tomorrow so im going to be so tired tomorrow...so definately need to wirte down what they say because i wont be taking in anything he will be saying!!  

xxx


----------



## ★~Reach4theStarz~★

ok so had my appointment yesterday....not sure how i feel about it

long story short.....

no point trying clomid as i am ovulating at least 5 times a year....taking clomid can lead to over stimulating and cause more harm than good....i.e multiple pg and stopping ovulating in the long run.

IUI is also out the question as he says its the same percentage of chance as natural pg

therefore he has said are best chance is concieving naturally...or IVF.

Not only can IVF be used as a treatment it can be used as an investigation to find out any further problems such as egg quality or sperm quality etc etc.

Great news!!....but theres a big but!!

1. im 21 therefore may have to wait until 22 maybe 23...
2. because we are 'unexplained' technically there is nothing wrong with us therefore shouldnt need help to get pg. Therefore people with blocked tubes etc are higher priority than us...understandably but if we cant concieve naturally were a little stuffed!!

our fertility doctor is amazing and knows what hes talking about and do whatever he can to get funding...as his daughter is 21 and her partner is 33 so he understands that time isnt on my DF side. 

so in a months time i will find out if we can get funding for IVF and go from there...  

xxxx


----------

